# Guitar finishing services



## Metal Man (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for someone that could spray finish my guitar. I have a neck and a body that I need sprayed, clear coating poly.

Anyone in the Montreal area (or Quebec overall) that could do this without charging my whole monthly paycheck ? 

Thanks!


----------



## rush2112 (Oct 2, 2010)

Metal Man said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for someone that could spray finish my guitar. I have a neck and a body that I need sprayed, clear coating poly.
> 
> ...


I would try a furniture refinisher or cabinet shop. I would however go with lacquer but I been out of the business for quite sometime so not up to date on how good the poly finishes are. One pint of material and 10 minutes of time, per coat, should do it. 
I would put two coats as a base then a couple more dry sanding with 400-600 grit paper between coats done over a couple days. Your refinisher could also just use 3M fine scuff pads between coats provided the coats don't have any un-wanted dirt or dust in them. Your only problem will be finding someone who will handle it with care. The best way would be to take out a tuner and hang it with a good strong nylon chord. Add a second cord somewhere as a backup just in case.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

I'd try Vincent Cléroux, he does amazing work:
514-924-2093
5425 De Bordeaux Suite 003
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vincent-Cléroux-Luthier/117758685046514


----------

